# Hand Knitted "Giant Harlequin" Bed Runner



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Well I have been re charging my batteries and this is a new addition to my Henchild Collection. This Bed Runner is fun to make using Loopy Yarn by Rico Design. You can use other netted yarns for this project. You can easily adjust the length to suit.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/giant-harlequin-bed-runner
£1.25


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

ooooooh ahhhhhhhhhhh I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! what is netted yarn please?


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

cakes said:


> ooooooh ahhhhhhhhhhh I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! what is netted yarn please?


Hi Cakes

Its called loopy yarn by Rico Design. So pleased you like itxx


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful, love it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is beautiful.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice. Looks perfect on the bed!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So unique! Just lovely!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

belleflower said:


> Hi Cakes
> 
> Its called loopy yarn by Rico Design. So pleased you like itxx


yes! I can see the net effect on the fringe bits very smart!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

cakes said:


> yes! I can see the net effect on the fringe bits very smart!


Thank you so much cakesxx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks beautiful on the end of your bed! ;0)


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love it! Looks great.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That's so lovely - very tempting!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is so beautiful and so in vogue


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh my, another creation. I so admire your talents.


belleflower said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Well I have been re charging my batteries and this is a new addition to my Henchild Collection. This Bed Runner is fun to make using Loopy Yarn by Rico Design. You can use other netted yarns for this project. You can easily adjust the length to suit.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/giant-harlequin-bed-runner
> £1.25


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

That is a stunning pattern, just beautiful


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

That is stunning! Looks lovely on your bed.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

gorgeous looks fantastic on your bed


----------

